# Is bathing absolutely necessary for tiel health?



## Banana (Dec 7, 2014)

Banana hasn't been bathed. I've never seen her trying it in her water bowl. I'm assuming it will scare the poo out of her if I mist her and probably cause a night fright type of scenario. Is bathing necessary or is it just more of a fun thing for birds that enjoy it?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm certainly no expert but been doing a fair bit of reading over the las few days. I remember in one article, it said it helps keep the feather dust down. Also when breeding they need moist feathers to keep humidity near the eggs, but I doubt you have that issue.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

It definitely does help keep feather dust down, and I have found it helps Joey seem to be less itchy during a molt.

You can always do test mists to see how it goes. Just mist slightly away and above, so that it gently lands like a soft rain. The first time we misted Joey, he seemed confused and grumpy, but accepted it. The second time he did a small shower dance, and has loved it since. Not all birds take to it right away. We have also found that misting him while in his cage makes it comfortable and happy for him.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I've definitely noticed a huge production of feather dust when I don't shower my stinkers. They hate the mister, but if I offer a bowl they'll squeeze their butts into a bowl, no matter how tiny, and splash around a bit.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I founds some links that you might be interested in, they answer a lot of questions about bathing and parrot health. 

Like everyone has said; 'tiels need baths to get clean to soften dirt on their feathers, makes them less itchy when molting, and cut down feather dust.

http://beautyofbirds.com/bathing.html
https://theparrotuniversity.com/bathing-and-showering-pet-parrots
http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet-and-health/bird-grooming/know-when-to-bath-bird.aspx


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Murray hates a mist shower (and water of all kinds!), but I get her to put up with it at least once a week just for her dust and skin health. She doesn't like it, but like a lot of things she gets over it pretty quickly and I don't think it's as traumatic for her as I think it is! Just try things slowly and see how she reacts to a light mist. Leafy greens like romaine lettuce in a shallow dish of water might encourage bathing too.


----------



## Banana (Dec 7, 2014)

Well she had her first bath today. She took it pretty well. I just put her on my shoulder and misted her with a spray bottle full of tepid water. Seemed very confused and somewhat betrayed but she stood still and accepted it. She went a little crazy trying to get the "wet" off her beak afterward haha. Currently she is on her gym next to me preening her damp feathers. How often do I need to do this?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

For Cockatiels usually just to keep the dust down. The more healthy a Cockatiel is from good food and exercise from flying around... the more feather down they produce though!.. Their feather down catches a lot of the dirt and they will preen the matted feather down mixed with dirt out so they keep pretty clean in the down feather area. It is the main feathers that get dirty mostly. 

For me I just do it once a week or whenever Kiwi starts to look dusty or if she jumped onto my plate of food. I bathe Kiwi more whenever she is molting to keep down on the dust and help her with her pin feathers coming in, they're really itchy!


----------

